# Short-Cut Routes



## ALLSKIING (Jul 8, 2007)

While living on long Island I am always looking for a quicker way to the mountain. Lets post with maps, short-cuts that save driving time. I know of two small short-cuts.



The first one is in Ludlow Vt heading to Rt 100.This route cuts around the town of Ludlow and drops you off past Okemo and can save some time especially during high traffic times.






The next short-cut I am sure most know but I will put it up anyway.This route cuts out more then half the K access road off of route 4 in Killington Vt.


----------



## gpetrics (Jul 8, 2007)

In Killington, if your route takes you on US 4E or VT 100S, then why not skip the whole access road with:






can save 20+ minutes...

i once had a dream that I was on family feud and the question was about driving shortcuts to get to/from skiing, and i put this forward and got all 100 points... slow summer...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 8, 2007)

gpetrics said:


> In Killington, if your route takes you on US 4E or VT 100S, then why not skip the whole access road with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good route... but it can be a tough road at times if you don't have the right vehicle.,


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> That is a good route... but it can be a tough road at times if you don't have the right vehicle.,


 
Or at least the right tires.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 8, 2007)

If you come from the west on RT9 to Mount Snow, instead of going all the way into Wilmington to go North on RT 100, hook a left at Chimney Hill, and take the shortcut to Handle Rd. (base of Mt. Snow). Even without traffic you're saving 15 minutes or more.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 8, 2007)

Great thread!

From points south on 91 to Mount Snow.  Take the Greenfield Mass exit and head on rt2 west.  Take Rt 112 North to Rt 100 North to Rt 9 West into Wilmington.  Business as usual after that.


----------



## marcski (Jul 8, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Great thread!
> 
> From points south on 91 to Mount Snow.  Take the Greenfield Mass exit and head on rt2 west.  Take Rt 112 North to Rt 100 North to Rt 9 West into Wilmington.  Business as usual after that.



High police presence along that route...esp on a fri night.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2007)

marcski said:


> High police presence along that route...esp on a fri night.



When the speed drops to 30, so should you!  When it drops to 25 through Wilmington, you really better be going not much more than 27 or so.

Over the years, I've regularly seen them in the following places along that route:
- Just after you turn off Rte 2 onto Colrain Rd past the 1st orchard
- Just past the 2nd orchard/farm stand/the neon american flag on the hill
- In Colrain by the school
- Just after you cross the MA/VT border near the house with the winter time frozen geyser
- Jacksonville in and around the old Citgo Station just before the winery
- Between the Sugarhouse and the Jehovah's Witnesses church on 100 aftre you climb out of Jacksonville
- In Wilmington on 100/9 basically anywhere from Tony's Pizza all the way through Wilmington and on up 100 to Northstar (they really, really like the area around the Shell station in Wilmington!)
- On 100 in West just simply at the police station, and they also like to give parking tickests at 7-11 Friday nights if you're anywhere near a handicapped spot!

Pretty much, they'll patrol the areas where the speed drops, and patrol it heavily.  Most of the 50mph road is generally radar free, although if your behind someone whose traveling at a more "leisurely" rate than you, with the lack of passing zone between Rte 2 and Wilmington , speeding tixs are often irrelevant!


----------



## nelsapbm (Jul 9, 2007)

Just as an fyi, you can pass on a double yellow in Vermont.


----------



## threecy (Jul 9, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> Just as an fyi, you can pass on a double yellow in Vermont.



Wha???


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2007)

*Catamount and Hunter short-cuts*

Here are a couple small shortcuts if heading to Catamount from NW CT on Route 7. This one only saves a few minutes, but elimates some lights in downtown North Canaan right before crossing into Mass:






This next one saves a bit of time, elimating the need to go almost all the way to Great Barrington to get Route 23 from 7:






I've also found going this way to Hunter saves time for me. I go right past Catamount and take 23 into Catskill, NY and take the Rip Van Winkle Bridge over the Hudson. Then take the following route: 23 --> 385 --> 9W (very briefly) -->23A. Take 23A to Hunter:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 9, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> Just as an fyi, you can pass on a double yellow in Vermont.


Never knew that....So that really means that you can pass anywhere you want as long as you think its safe.....cool


----------



## nelsapbm (Jul 9, 2007)

Exactly....I think the law got it's beginnings back when there were many more tractors on the road!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 9, 2007)

If your heading up to kmart or the Bush from Bennington(Rt7) or from I87(Northway) this shortcut avoids a bunch of traffic lights going thru Rutland.


----------



## rachelv (Jul 9, 2007)

Beano - How much shorter/faster is that shortcut? No way you can go as fast on 100 as you can on 91...


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2007)

rachelv said:


> Beano - How much shorter/faster is that shortcut? No way you can go as fast on 100 as you can on 91...



I tried it for the first time last season and I don't think it saved me much time. As was mentioned, there are a lot of little villages you need to slow down for. I have to imagine 91 -> 9 is better in adverse road conditions too.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> I tried it for the first time last season and I don't think it saved me much time. As was mentioned, there are a lot of little villages you need to slow down for. I have to imagine 91 -> 9 is better in adverse road conditions too.



I've gone that way for years now.  It saves about 20 minutes easy.  If the roads are in poor shape, it can be a wash.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 9, 2007)

I've tried to get Roark to take the shortest way to Snow (avoiding all of the coneheads on 9) but apparently he hasn't got it yet.


----------



## nycskier (Jul 9, 2007)

Great thread!!!! Somebody please remember to bump this in November!!!

Just wondering if you drive from NYC to Killington which route do you take NYS Thruway, 91 or Taconic and back roads? I've always wondered which was the fastest.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 9, 2007)

nycskier said:


> Great thread!!!! Somebody please remember to bump this in November!!!
> 
> Just wondering if you drive from NYC to Killington which route do you take NYS Thruway, 91 or Taconic and back roads? I've always wondered which was the fastest.



Thruway to Northway to 149 (Ft. Ann) to 4 to Killington is usually the fastest. 

Since I live right off the Taconic, I also go TSP to 295 to 22N to NY7 to Bennington Bypass to VT7 to 4 to K.

For us, 91 is out of the way and the long route.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 9, 2007)

nycskier said:


> Great thread!!!! Somebody please remember to bump this in November!!!
> 
> Just wondering if you drive from NYC to Killington which route do you take NYS Thruway, 91 or Taconic and back roads? I've always wondered which was the fastest.



I take the I-87 to Rt 149 (Fort Ann) route.  I haven't tried the others so I can't really vouch for it being the fastest.


----------



## rachelv (Jul 9, 2007)

nycskier said:


> Just wondering if you drive from NYC to Killington which route do you take NYS Thruway, 91 or Taconic and back roads? I've always wondered which was the fastest.



We've found that the 87 & 91 routes are pretty simlar - Google maps puts 87 at about 260 miles and 91 at about 270 miles, so it's pretty much a wash. The stretch of 95 (or 15) from about Greenwich, CT to Norwalk, CT can really kill you during rush hour on the way up, though. On the way home we often take 91 instead of 87 to have dinner with my parents in CT it never takes any longer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> I've gone that way for years now.  It saves about 20 minutes easy.  If the roads are in poor shape, it can be a wash.



Exactly what I was going to say.  Mileage wise it isn't too big of a difference.  But you'll miss all that traffic on 9 from 91.  If it's snowing I stay away as you can get stuck behind a plow.  

I usually follow the speed limit on that route because there is a large police presence, especially around Colrain.  Rumor has it that the Sheriff's daughter was killed by a skiier rushing to/from the mountain years back. (Don't know the truth to this but it goes around in legend for those who take the route often.)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 9, 2007)

rachelv said:


> The stretch of 95 (or 15) from about Greenwich, CT to Norwalk, CT can really kill you during rush hour on the way up, though.



A nice workaround for that has worked real well for me is to take I95 to I295 WEST (yes west) for a mile to the Hutch/Merrit.  Seems like that saves some heartache during a rush.


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 10, 2007)

nycskier said:


> Just wondering if you drive from NYC to Killington which route do you take NYS Thruway, 91 or Taconic and back roads? I've always wondered which was the fastest.



I come from Central NJ, and Thruway/Northway is the quickest way 99% of the time for me.

Also, in storms, that is a pretty good way to go, as NYS keeps 149 in good shape.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 10, 2007)

rachelv said:


> We've found that the 87 & 91 routes are pretty simlar - Google maps puts 87 at about 260 miles and 91 at about 270 miles, so it's pretty much a wash. The stretch of 95 (or 15) from about Greenwich, CT to Norwalk, CT can really kill you during rush hour on the way up, though. On the way home we often take 91 instead of 87 to have dinner with my parents in CT it never takes any longer.



Where are you coming from?  From NYC I would try to avoid 95 or the Merritt (though I'd prefer the Merritt of the two).  If I were going to I-91, I would take the Saw Mill / 684 to 84 to 91.  I guess if you are coming from Long Island and are near the Whitestone or Throggs Neck it can be tempting to go to the Merritt/I-95.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anybody have any Sugarloaf shortcuts?


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2007)

Geoff said:


> Does anybody have any Sugarloaf shortcuts?



Move to Kingfield?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Geoff said:


> Does anybody have any Sugarloaf shortcuts?



Private plane?  Just kidding.  I've never been so I have no clue.  But it's so far from me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 10, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> I guess if you are coming from Long Island and are near the Whitestone or Throggs Neck it can be tempting to go to the Merritt/I-95.


That is the best way since you avoid the city traffic....but I usually take the ferry to Bridgeport or New London.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 10, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> That is the best way since you avoid the city traffic....but I usually take the ferry to Bridgeport or New London.



And get destroyed by the CT traffic   I've never been on the ferry since I'm not coming from Long Island.  How often does it run?  How long a ride?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 10, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> And get destroyed by the CT traffic   I've never been on the ferry since I'm not coming from Long Island.  How often does it run?  How long a ride?


Depends on which ferry you take but they usually run every 2 hrs in the winter. The ride is about 75 min.


----------



## rachelv (Jul 10, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> Where are you coming from?  From NYC I would try to avoid 95 or the Merritt (though I'd prefer the Merritt of the two).  If I were going to I-91, I would take the Saw Mill / 684 to 84 to 91.  I guess if you are coming from Long Island and are near the Whitestone or Throggs Neck it can be tempting to go to the Merritt/I-95.



We come from the upper east side. If we're leaving from NYC we almost always take 87, but we haven't had any problems with the 95 route the times we've done it. From the upper east you can take the triboro to the bruckner to 95 and miss most/all of the cross bronx traffic.

What we *really* need is a helicopter, clearly. Then we can take it back and forth to VT ever weekend *and* use it for heliskiing.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 10, 2007)

rachelv said:


> We come from the upper east side. If we're leaving from NYC we almost always take 87, but we haven't had any problems with the 95 route the times we've done it. From the upper east you can take the triboro to the bruckner to 95 and miss most/all of the cross bronx traffic.
> 
> What we *really* need is a helicopter, clearly. Then we can take it back and forth to VT ever weekend *and* use it for heliskiing.



From upper east I'd do 87 all the way, GW Bridge to Palisades to 87, or take 87/Deegan to Cross County to Saw Mill to 684 to 84 to 91.   I'd use the Willis Ave. bridge to get to the Deegan, not the Triboro.


----------



## roark (Jul 10, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> I've tried to get Roark to take the shortest way to Snow (avoiding all of the coneheads on 9) but apparently he hasn't got it yet.


I did finally come back that way, just missed the covered bridge. Of course I caught a couple trucks with sleds on trailers so it was probably a wash at best.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 10, 2007)

Geoff said:


> Does anybody have any Sugarloaf shortcuts?



 I usually get off the I-95 in Waterville at the Home Depot, Main St, and head up thru Norigwock, Madison, Anson, and then Kingfield. Decent two lane roads and about an hour and 5 minuts off I-95. And rareley do I see any cops!


----------



## nycskier (Jul 11, 2007)

rachelv said:


> We come from the upper east side. If we're leaving from NYC we almost always take 87, but we haven't had any problems with the 95 route the times we've done it. From the upper east you can take the triboro to the bruckner to 95 and miss most/all of the cross bronx traffic.
> 
> What we *really* need is a helicopter, clearly. Then we can take it back and forth to VT ever weekend *and* use it for heliskiing.



I am on the UES too. No need to take the Triboro!!! Take The Willis Avenue Bridge. Exit right off of Willis Avenue Bridge on to Bruckner Blvd a few blocks to the Bruckner Expressway.

You save the toll that way and aviod Triboro Bridge traffic!


----------



## rachelv (Jul 11, 2007)

nycskier said:


> I am on the UES too. No need to take the Triboro!!! Take The Willis Avenue Bridge. Exit right off of Willis Avenue Bridge on to Bruckner Blvd a few blocks to the Bruckner Expressway.
> 
> You save the toll that way and aviod Triboro Bridge traffic!



Details details. We do usually take the willis ave bridge. And we usually do take 87 when leaving directly from the city.

My point is just that either way we never really have traffic issues aside from going through fairfield county in CT on 95, and both take pretty close to the same amount of time in our experience, so I wouldn't really consider either route a shortcut.


----------



## essslsclsact (Jul 11, 2007)

I find no difference going that way from getting off I95 in Augusta and taking route 27 to Sugarloaf. I like the Waterville route when roads are clear and dry as there is less traffic. Prefer route 27 if the roads are snow covered. Either way on weekends (Friday going, Sunday returning) can get backed up as the roads are only two lanes.

Some folks like going to Auburn on I95 then taking route 4, the shortest mileage, but this route has way too many intersections, is slow thru Auburn and seems more dangerous and almost always takes about the same time as I95 to Augusta or Waterville.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2007)

essslsclsact said:


> Some folks like going to Auburn on I95 then taking route 4, the shortest mileage, but this route has way too many intersections, is slow thru Auburn and seems more dangerous and almost always takes about the same time as I95 to Augusta or Waterville.



If you are going on to Augusta or Waterville, Skip the turnpike south of Portland and take 295 right through town (like you were going to Freeport). It's at least 15 mins faster and the tolls are cheaper.

I grew up just outside of Waterville (Oakland) we always went up through Norridgewock, Madison, Anson. There are no real shortcuts, but there are two cut-offs you can take. One in Norridgewock and the other Madison. They really just get around a couple lights which are handy if you're stuck behind slow drivers or trucks.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 10, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> If you are going on to Augusta or Waterville, Skip the turnpike south of Portland and take 295 right through town (like you were going to Freeport). It's at least 15 mins faster and the tolls are cheaper.
> .



Yup, just .50 right when you get off I95 plus the view of Portland is awesome.


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 11, 2007)

I was talking to a gent on the lift at whiteface last year and he mentioned that there was a shorter way to get from Maryland (Frederick) to whiteface.  The way we go is up 81n to 3, that generally takes around 8 hours.  The route he mentioned only took 6.  I looked on the map and can't find it.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Yup, just .50 right when you get off I95 plus the view of Portland is awesome.



Up to .60 cents now. It seems to go up everytime i go home. :???:


----------



## reefer (Sep 11, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Great thread!
> 
> From points south on 91 to Mount Snow.  Take the Greenfield Mass exit and head on rt2 west.  Take Rt 112 North to Rt 100 North to Rt 9 West into Wilmington.  Business as usual after that.



You do not have to go to 112 off of route 2. You take Colrain Road (across from Shelburne Coffee Roasters), This is where most of your time and mileage is made up. You pick up 112 in Colrain. I figure you know this -  based on other comments you made about the Orchards. However I watched Greg go right by Colrain Road last year on his way to eventually Magic.......................


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> I was talking to a gent on the lift at whiteface last year and he mentioned that there was a shorter way to get from Maryland (Frederick) to whiteface.  The way we go is up 81n to 3, that generally takes around 8 hours.  The route he mentioned only took 6.  I looked on the map and can't find it.  Anyone have any ideas?



I would think Rt. 3 could be a killer. You might want to try heading east on I-88 from Binghamton, NY to I-90 east, then pickup the Northway. That may save close to an hour, but not 2.

Google Maps has a feature where you can drag your route to a new location and it will recalculate your drive time. I've found Google's time estimates to be longer than actual, but you can still use the drag route feature to get a reasonable estimate of the difference between routes.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 11, 2007)

reefer said:


> You do not have to go to 112 off of route 2. You take Colrain Road (across from Shelburne Coffee Roasters), This is where most of your time and mileage is made up. You pick up 112 in Colrain. I figure you know this -  based on other comments you made about the Orchards. However I watched Greg go right by Colrain Road last year on his way to eventually Magic.......................




I'm actually not sure if I know this.  What comment about Orchards?  I just kind of go and turn when I remember.


----------



## reefer (Sep 11, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm actually not sure if I know this.  What comment about Orchards?  I just kind of go and turn when I remember.




Sorry about that Beano, it was drjeff that knew alot about the orchards and where to look out for police. You may be going on Colrain Road and not realizing it. Looking on Mapquest (at a high zoom), it turns into Greenfield road before merging with 112. It is a seamless change. There is a sign to Colrain off rte 2 (at Shelburne Coffee Roasters), but it does not say route 112. You do not have to go to 112 off of route 2. You only deal with Colrain, Jacksonvile, and Wilmington. Total shortcut saves about twelve miles. It's the only way to go! If you have gone past the giant neon American Flag on Colrain road then you have been on track.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Up to .60 cents now. It seems to go up everytime i go home. :???:



No worry, I usually go up a couple more exits to West Falmouth,  just before the  I495  or I guess now it's an I95 toll to get to my place in Cumberland, no toll at all. Yea, I forgot about that little increase. . What I really love is that 2 years ago your getting off like exit 12(I think) now it's like exit 62. I don't need a mileage number instead of exit number, they have a mileage marker every mile. Oh well! Not a biggie. 

BTW have you noticed that Vermont has no tolls, they are considering putting a toll just before the first Bratt exit on I91 and charging what all the other states charge to kinda make things even.











j/k


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

Moscow road when driving to Stowe cuts the corner and you avoid the town of Stowe..It cuts from route 100 north of Waterbury Center to Route 108 by the Stowe motel..watch out for cops.  I once got a ticket for going 53 in a 35 back there


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 11, 2007)

reefer said:


> Sorry about that Beano, it was drjeff that knew alot about the orchards and where to look out for police. You may be going on Colrain Road and not realizing it. Looking on Mapquest (at a high zoom), it turns into Greenfield road before merging with 112. It is a seamless change. There is a sign to Colrain off rte 2 (at Shelburne Coffee Roasters), but it does not say route 112. You do not have to go to 112 off of route 2. You only deal with Colrain, Jacksonvile, and Wilmington. Total shortcut saves about twelve miles. It's the only way to go! If you have gone past the giant neon American Flag on Colrain road then you have been on track.



I know I make a left and not a right to get to 112 from 2.  Just kinda follow the signs.  One day I forgot and made a (logical) right and ended up in a cemetery.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anybody know any shortcuts to Wildcat?  What would be quickest route from Worcester? I'd love to be able to knock some time off of that trip.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 22, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Does anybody have any Sugarloaf shortcuts?



Rt.4 before Jay,Me. loops around to the right. On the left is a road called Crash Rd. I don't think there is a street sign so look it up on Google earth. Crash Rd. goes straight north and has a higher speed limit than Rt.4. I'd guess it saves 15-20 mins. Take Crash Rd, at the end take a right onto Riley Rd. That'll take you over the river and back onto Rt.4.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I know I make a left and not a right to get to 112 from 2.  Just kinda follow the signs.  One day I forgot and made a (logical) right and ended up in a cemetery.




I also like the new "radar" sign that Wilmington installed down the hill from the Whitehouse Inn.  That sucker will flash your speed in bright orange if you're over 30 there, be solid orange from 26 to 30mph and not even be on if you're 25 or under.  Pretty much though this time of year (or for that matter almost year round), if you're over 30 in Wilmington between Tommy's Pizza and basically the Northstar bowl you're tempting fate!  The "new" Wilmington location I've now seen on 2 of my last 3 Friday night trips up is AFTER you turn off Rte 9 onto 100, just after you pass the Old Red Mill Inn on your left, Route 100 turns to the right and just around a corner there's a glorified parking area on the left.  The speed limit is still 25 there, but many a driver is on the gas heading for 40+ mph by then,  the the "friendly" Wilmington Cops have been more than willing to remind folks of that!


----------



## Edd (Jan 22, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Does anybody have any Sugarloaf shortcuts?



I live in the Portsmouth area and I've been going there like so:

get off 95 in Waterville onto Rt 139, head northwest

Get on Rt 201A, head for the town of Madison

In Madison, Rt 201A also becomes Rt 8

Turn onto Rt 16 and head for Kingfield

The rest is obvious, but this gets you there in 3.5 hrs.  Maybe 4 stoplights the entire trip and almost no ski traffic until Kingfield.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2008)

Bump........Need to add a few more.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if it makes any difference on the already referenced Mount Snow 112/100 Route, but late this summer/early fall, VT DOT completely re did the interesection where 100 meets 9.  Previously it came to a "V" there where you'd bear left for 9N/100W towards Wilmington/Mount Snow and bear right for 100E.  Now it comes to a "T" and atleast when I made my first pass through it in its completed state, it seemed to take a bit longer there in its new form.  Probably easier to plow though


----------



## bigbob (Nov 1, 2008)

Edd said:


> I live in the Portsmouth area and I've been going there like so:
> 
> get off 95 in Waterville onto Rt 139, head northwest
> 
> ...



 Same route I posted earlier, except with route numbers instead of towns. Most people look at me strangly when I tell them this route. they are stuck on going thru Auburn/ Jay.


----------



## billski (Nov 1, 2008)

Shortcuts are like stashes.  I'll bet I'm not the only one who won't disclose them on a public forum.  Sorry!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 1, 2008)

billski said:


> Shortcuts are like stashes.  I'll bet I'm not the only one who won't disclose them on a public forum.  Sorry!



Like it's going to be bumper to bumper traffic because you posted it on a forum. :roll: 

Google Earth is a great resource to find shortcuts. Still have to drive the shortcut though to see if it's worth it.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2008)

billski said:


> Shortcuts are like stashes.  I'll bet I'm not the only one who won't disclose them on a public forum.  Sorry!



I just like to post the real obvious ones.  The way that I actually go most of the time is held as tight a secret as my powder stashes


----------



## Chris I (Nov 1, 2008)

On any powder day just head as far south as you can, it may seem like the opposite direction, but you'll get there.  i promise


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Like it's going to be bumper to bumper traffic because you posted it on a forum. :roll:


:lol: Yep...Once is out its better to to take the normal route...What a joke!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 1, 2008)

I have no problem helping people with directions, course it's part of my job but I do it everyday, anywhere, anytime and to anyone.  I guess I  think about that karma thing. No, I don't apply the same philosophy with powder stashes. :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2008)

This is another good on on the way to Killington. You can use it both ways but on a busy weekend heading south is when its best used.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 1, 2008)

Chris I said:


> On any powder day just head as far south as you can, it may seem like the opposite direction, but you'll get there.  i promise



That's funny! This way the roads will be plowed when they get there.


----------



## billski (Nov 1, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Like it's going to be bumper to bumper traffic because you posted it on a forum. :roll:



Yep.  It has happened :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 1, 2008)

billski said:


> Yep.  It has happened :roll:



i call bs on that one.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

billski said:


> Shortcuts are like stashes.  I'll bet I'm not the only one who won't disclose them on a public forum.  Sorry!





Mildcat said:


> Like it's going to be bumper to bumper traffic because you posted it on a forum. :roll:





billski said:


> Yep.  It has happened :roll:





2knees said:


> i call bs on that one.



Calling major shenanigans on this too. Come on billski, spare us. We're not _that _stupid. :roll:


----------



## Philpug (Nov 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Calling major shenanigans on this too. Come on billski, spare us. We're not _that _stupid. :roll:



X2, IMHO not posting the travel options is pretty selfish.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> i call bs on that one.





Greg said:


> Calling major shenanigans on this too. Come on billski, spare us. We're not _that _stupid. :roll:





Philpug said:


> X2, IMHO not posting the travel options is pretty selfish.








:flame: :wink:


----------



## Zand (Dec 24, 2008)

Bump.

I tried out the Mt. Snow shortcut today down 112. I suppose it's better for you CT people, but seeing as my normal route puts me on 91 in Bernardston, it didn't help me any because I either had to go down to the Pike or take Route 2 through bedroomville for 10 miles. I did take 91/9 on the way up and they were in terrible shape! Generally 50 MPH was the max on 91 and it was hard to do over 40 on 9. On the way home on 100 in Jacksonville, it was down to the pavement in the tire grooves so I was doing 50. Drifted to the right on accident and the slush completely took me. If it weren't for the snow banks, I would've been into the guardrail in a second. That got me to bring it down a little bit.

I think I'd prefer 91/9 on a normal day because 9 has a lot of passing areas compared to 100. If you could make it up 112/100 without getting held up it would probably be faster but during high traffic you'd be less likely to be stuck for a long time on 9. I'd also have to say there's less of a police presence on 9.

Also, where is this neon flag everyone was talking about? I was looking for it from Colrain all the way to route 2 but couldn't find it.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 24, 2008)

when going south on 93 from anywhere, there's an easy way to pay less for the toll, get cheap gas, free candy, and save some time. 

Exit 11

The exit takes you onto 3a, goes right be several really cheap gas stataions, one of which offers free candy (don't worry, it's legit) in exchange for buying gas, and it saves you time if there's traffic and the headache of the 293 exchange.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 24, 2008)

Zand said:


> Bump.
> 
> Also, where is this neon flag everyone was talking about? I was looking for it from Colrain all the way to route 2 but couldn't find it.



I don't know exactly where it is but we take Route 2 to Colrain Shelburne Rd which then becomes Greenfield Rd before running into Route 112 in Colrain.  I know its well before we hit 112.  It jumps right out at you high up on the hill on the driver's side when headed north.  Don't notice it at all heading South.  Last few trips up it hasn't been lit up.  Not sure if its my timing or its been shut off.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 25, 2008)

Zand said:


> Also, where is this neon flag everyone was talking about? I was looking for it from Colrain all the way to route 2 but couldn't find it.



The flag is tougher to see heading South Bound since you'd have to look back over your Right shoulder to see it.  Heading Southbound it would have been maybe 1/2mile AFTER you passed the farmstand/orchard that you go by maybe a mile after you finish climbing the big hill out of Colrain.  Also, it hasn't been lit up the last few weeks as I driven by, and NOT just the ice storm week.


----------



## JD (Dec 26, 2008)

For Smuggs, take stagecoach road just north of stowe and cut thru hyde park to 15.  Eliminates the morrisville BS....you could even go left at the 4 way in morristown corners and dirt road it into Johnson if the roads are good....or you've been drinking.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 26, 2008)

Neon flag? I've yet to see that. I do always look at the cool metal mt lion on the top of the hill before Colrain.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 27, 2008)

i second the Smuggs shortcut....wish the pass was open in the winter....heading from LI I still dont know if its better to take  95/91/89 exit Stowe or take the NYS Thruway up to Burlington...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 27, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 95/91/89




I hope you're jumping on the Merrit/Wilbur Cross through CT as well.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 2, 2009)

i do take the Merrit (conditions depending...) honestly, from my house on Long Island to the point where the Merrit and 91 merge in Middlefield its 2hrs no matter if I take the Merrit or 95/91....i grew up there and my folks now live 5 min from that merge and I've driven it countless times both ways...2 hours no matter how you slice it.....


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 30, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> From NYC I would try to avoid 95 or the Merritt (though I'd prefer the Merritt of the two).  If I were going to I-91, I would take the Saw Mill / 684 to 84 to 91.



This is an old thread, but it has good info so I don't mind bumping it.  Specific question: what's the best way to get from the UWS to the 91 early on a Saturday morning?  (In other words, does the relative lack of traffic change kcyanks' advice quoted above?)  Also, coming back into the city on a Saturday night, is the Saw Mill route the way to go?

Thanks for the help...


----------



## freezorburn (Jan 30, 2009)

nelsapbm said:


> Just as an fyi, you can pass on a double yellow in Vermont.



Sure, although it may be the last thing you ever do.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

MommaBear said:


> I don't know exactly where it is but we take Route 2 to Colrain Shelburne Rd which then becomes Greenfield Rd before running into Route 112 in Colrain.  I know its well before we hit 112.  It jumps right out at you high up on the hill on the driver's side when headed north.  Don't notice it at all heading South.  Last few trips up it hasn't been lit up.  Not sure if its my timing or its been shut off.





drjeff said:


> The flag is tougher to see heading South Bound since you'd have to look back over your Right shoulder to see it.  Heading Southbound it would have been maybe 1/2mile AFTER you passed the farmstand/orchard that you go by maybe a mile after you finish climbing the big hill out of Colrain.  Also, it hasn't been lit up the last few weeks as I driven by, and NOT just the ice storm week.





Glenn said:


> Neon flag? I've yet to see that. I do always look at the cool metal mt lion on the top of the hill before Colrain.



The flag is now famous! I'm watching CSI tonight, and I see a commercial for the Army, and low and behold, I see what I'm 99.9% sure is the flag up on the hill off Colrain Road :flag:  So off to the army website and a few minutes of hunting later, I find the commercial!  The soldier, SPC Shannon Lee Hosmer Davis, is from Western Mass,  and I'd bet a decent amount of $$ that it's THE flag in question!

Click on the flash video link in the link below and the flag is right at the beginning, shot from where I'd bet the passing zone begins as you climb the hill just before Pine Hill Orchards

http://www.goarmy.com/for_parents/davis01.jsp

BTW, the flag is the 1st shot in the different video on page 2 of the link also  :flag:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 5, 2009)

Good call, Doc!!  I'd say that's it.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I just paused the vid...that has to be it. 

OK, now I see what flag you guys are talking about! I had no idea they lit it up. Even rolling by early in the AM, I've never seen it lit up. That's a very cool sight to see that flag up on thill as you're heading north. Furtermore, the snowmobile tracks leading up to the flag are an indication that someone has some big brass.....or a really long track sled.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure looks like it to me!  Nice catch. It was really cool to see it lit at night.  Haven't seen it lit yet this year thou.  :-(


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone have a more direct route from West Dover to Magic then 100/30/11?  Looks like there should be a backroad that runs more direct.


----------



## reefer (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice find Jeff. That is definitely the Flag!


----------



## ts01 (Feb 6, 2009)

MommaBear said:


> Anyone have a more direct route from West Dover to Magic then 100/30/11?  Looks like there should be a backroad that runs more direct.



I'm not sure if you mean taking 100 past the part where it's contiguous with 30 and then continuing on 100 north up into Londonderry and then east on 11.  If so, you can cut off a couple of miles and avoid traffic once you hit South Londonderry, go right on the first road after the bridge -- Thompsonburg Road -- which will meet up with Rt 11 about a quarter mile from Magic access road; go right on Rt 11 and you're there.   A little shortcut not a big one but it all adds up.


----------



## icedtea (Feb 6, 2009)

From rt 103....make a right at the whistlestop...

Stay on Claredon Rd. - Take that to Stratton Rd. - Stratton Rd. to Killington Ave. - Killington Ave. to Townline Rd. - Townline Rd to Rt. 4

Also, has anyone drove the entire length of Wheelerville Rd, it is a pretty cool cruise.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 11, 2009)

ts01 said:


> I'm not sure if you mean taking 100 past the part where it's contiguous with 30 and then continuing on 100 north up into Londonderry and then east on 11.  If so, you can cut off a couple of miles and avoid traffic once you hit South Londonderry, go right on the first road after the bridge -- Thompsonburg Road -- which will meet up with Rt 11 about a quarter mile from Magic access road; go right on Rt 11 and you're there.   A little shortcut not a big one but it all adds up.



Thanks!  We'll check it out next trip.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Also, has anyone drove the entire length of Wheelerville Rd, it is a pretty cool cruise.




Yeah, but not exactly a shortcut.

It's been years since I've been farther than the parking lot at the Bucklin Trail trailhead.


----------



## JD (Feb 12, 2009)

I am confused by traffic coming to sugarbush from 89 on friday nights.  Seems like poeple use the Northfield exit?  That adds like 16 miles to the trip.  Get off in Randolph and take 12A up to Roxbury ferchrisake.


----------



## icedtea (Feb 12, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, but not exactly a shortcut.
> 
> It's been years since I've been farther than the parking lot at the Bucklin Trail trailhead.



haha, definitely not a short cut. how cool would it be to have a house back there, and just ski off the back side home.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 12, 2009)

JD said:


> Get off in Randolph and take 12A up to Roxbury ferchrisake.



Then what?  I did that once and my GPS took me on some dirt road up the mountain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Then what?  I did that once and my GPS took me on some dirt road up the mountain.



Yea, you only want to do that if the weather is good or you have 4wd with snows. (rode up with a guy who had a jeep but crappy tires, he couldn't make it up with only 4 inches of snow) It will save you close to a 1/2 hour if you make it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2011)

Still bumping...........


----------



## Abominable (Mar 8, 2013)

I stumbled onto this thread (definitely took the long way) but it has some good advice, so I'll bump it, and add one of my own (that I'm sure most everyone knows about).

If you're taking the Taconic / 295 / 22, you can cut the corner of 295 & 22 off by taking Queechy Lake Drive (aka County Rd 30).  Saves you a light and can get you around a few cars if you need it.  Also, the Backwater Bar right there is a neat spot.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Abominable said:


> I stumbled onto this thread (definitely took the long way) but it has some good advice, so I'll bump it, and add one of my own (that I'm sure most everyone knows about).
> 
> If you're taking the Taconic / 295 / 22, you can cut the corner of 295 & 22 off by taking Queechy Lake Drive (aka County Rd 30).  Saves you a light and can get you around a few cars if you need it.  Also, the Backwater Bar right there is a neat spot.


That is a good short cut.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Abominable said:


> I stumbled onto this thread (definitely took the long way) but it has some good advice, so I'll bump it, and add one of my own (that I'm sure most everyone knows about).
> 
> If you're taking the Taconic / 295 / 22, you can cut the corner of 295 & 22 off by taking Queechy Lake Drive (aka County Rd 30).  Saves you a light and can get you around a few cars if you need it.  Also, the Backwater Bar right there is a neat spot.


Watch your speed going through there. A cop has been hanging out there lately giving speeding tickets. It's a 35mph zone.


----------



## darent (Mar 8, 2013)

mygps gave me this short cut and it saves about 20 minutes, when you come up rt 4and get near livermore falls look for  rt 133, take it north and it reconnects to rt 4 south of farmington, it misses a whole lot of slow traffic and traffic signals going thru jay and north jay, wilton. a two lane highway that locals use and they move on that route,--  for sugarloaf


----------

